# All four floor plans for Harbour Point at Shelter cove.



## TSPam (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,
In the reviews section there used to be pictures of each of the four floor plans for Harbour Point. I can't find them now. Does anyone have the pictures so I could see the difference. We have stayed many times at Sunset point but this year we are staying at Harbour point and just wanted to see the floor plans. We have stayed in a "C" unit.

Pam


----------



## rsackett (Jan 19, 2017)

I miss those too.  I with I would have saved them.

Ray


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 19, 2017)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> In the reviews section there used to be pictures of each of the four floor plans for Harbour Point. I can't find them now. Does anyone have the pictures so I could see the difference. We have stayed many times at Sunset point but this year we are staying at Harbour point and just wanted to see the floor plans. We have stayed in a "C" unit.
> 
> Pam


Don't have the floor plans but can tell you of a number of nice "A" units to ask for.  312, 412,512 are in the lobby building with great views of Broad Creek.  Also in the Pelican I know 318,418, 518, 319, 419 and 519 are "A" size as well.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2017)

You may want to post about those missing photos/floor plans in the About the Rest of TUG forum. It is possible that they are still there, but the links to them are somehow broken resulting in them not showing. I don't believe they delete any photos unless newer ones are published.


----------



## jme (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm trying to get the various floor plans from corporate. For some silly reason, the resort itself only has this one floor plan available for viewing, shown below. It's the largest at 1220 sq feet (the smallest is 909 sq feet).  I'll post the others when I receive them.

EDIT:  Disclaimer: I'm not a Harbour Point owner----just an occasional renter.

I talked with the Harbour Point resort front desk, and they do not have, and have never had, the four different floor plans in published diagramatic form (designated A, B, C, and D).... BTW, the front desk staff at HP is VERY NICE---I've always enjoyed them all when we've rented there. Today he tried to help, but just nothing available to that end.

So I called Owner Services. The guy said to call the resort, then I said, "they don't have it". It was obvious he didn't wish to pursue the issue or to help, so I asked for a supervisor. The nice supervisor lady basically said the same---"there is no diagram available". I said, "yes, I know, but the point is, I would like one, and the issue stands now that somebody in Marriott should make it happen at some time in the future. The point is when you don't have something, you go out and get it."
.....so she put me on hold again. She came back after about 8 minutes and said there were indeed 4 different villa types, all different square footages, and "Would I like those square footages?"  (Really???)

"No, a number doesn't help, but I'd like the diagrams". She placed me on hold again and came back to say the villas are all laid out the same way, but the sizes were just smaller, from 1220 sq ft down to the 909 sq ft villa....."but all the same layout".  Now that at least makes sense. 

She had no clue which rooms were smaller, but again offered the sq ft numbers. I said "No Thanks, it wouldn't matter if they took the space from a closet or a utensil drawer, a number wouldn't help, I'd need to see a picture".


She too was very nice, and we had a good conversation, and I appreciated her genuine effort. But I understand how her hands are tied. So I think there won't be any forthcoming diagrams, but I did make progress, and now understand how the different villas vary. It's enough to satisfy me at this point. We only rent there, so now I'll know how to ask about the different sizes.
I'm sure the villas have small differences other than space, like additional balconies, etc., but I guess that's OK.  For now, the one diagram below will have to do, knowing that each subsequent smaller villa is basically the same layout.
Only a current owner could verify this for me at this point.  I tried.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 20, 2017)

jme said:


> I'm trying to get the various floor plans from corporate. For some silly reason, the resort itself only has this one floor plan available for viewing, shown below. It's the largest at 1220 sq feet (the smallest is 909 sq feet).  I'll post the others when I receive them.
> 
> EDIT:  Disclaimer: I'm not a Harbour Point owner----just an occasional renter.
> 
> ...


Hello Marty,
                  Thanks for the extra effort in trying to get the floor plans. I can tell you for sure the statement "villas are all laid out the same way" is not true as I've seen 3 different layouts myself and the penthouse corner units are somewhat different also.   My Top floor Pelican 516 is a D, which is the smallest, had a different layout to my 312 in the lobby building which is an A unit. I also rented 313 for my SIL and that was a corner A unit and that had a totally different layout where the master was in the side of the unit with a jacuzzi uniquely positioned in the master.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 20, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Pelican 516 is a D, which is the smallest, had a different layout to my 312 in the lobby building which is an A unit. I also rented 313 for my SIL and that was a corner A unit and that had a totally different layout where the master was in the side of the unit with a jacuzzi uniquely positioned in the master.



I don't have floorplans, but in my review I did identify the villa locations:



OutAndAbout said:


> Here are details on the buildings and villa numbers:
> *Harbour Point* - 86 villas across 3 buildings
> 
> Corner units at Osprey (4 floors, 24 villas)
> ...


----------



## jme (Jan 20, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Hello Marty,
> Thanks for the extra effort in trying to get the floor plans. I can tell you for sure the statement "villas are all laid out the same way" is not true as I've seen 3 different layouts myself and the penthouse corner units are somewhat different also.   My Top floor Pelican 516 is a D, which is the smallest, had a different layout to my 312 in the lobby building which is an A unit. I also rented 313 for my SIL and that was a corner A unit and that had a totally different layout where the master was in the side of the unit with a jacuzzi uniquely positioned in the master.



I suspected they were indeed different (they would have to be), but that no one at "Marriott" wanted to, or could, offer anything concrete as to the differences. Their answer was convenient at best. My thoughts went to you Joe, and I had a feeling you would be the only one to say as much. I'll get to the bottom of it somehow, someday. It's not so all-important, really, but knowing what the various configurations are would certainly help when attempting to rent something or another, at least for me. I guess one would have to ask about specific differences when making a reservation if it was important. Bottom line is: HP is a wonderful location, a relaxing experience, and a wonderful way to enjoy Hilton Head from the perspective of the gorgeous inland waterway vistas.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2017)

can upload these photos directly to the review page here:

http://tug2.com/ResortImageAdd.aspx?Marriotts+Harbour+Point+at+Shelter+Cove&ID=13824


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 21, 2017)

jme said:


> Bottom line is: HP is a wonderful location, a relaxing experience, and a wonderful way to enjoy Hilton Head from the perspective of the gorgeous inland waterway vistas.



It really is for us, especially when you're in a very nice view unit. Most probably don't even consider HP with all the other nice Marriott oceanfront resorts on HHI but I think most would really enjoy one of HP's nice view units if they tried HP.  

I challenge anyone to find a cheaper Marriott waterview summer week  2BDRM anywhere in the program. 

That is why I tell anyone who asks, "what should i buy?" I say a waterview HP summer week because I truly believe it offers a great value and is the best and cheapest way to get into the Marriott program and go almost anywhere in the Marriott system


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jan 21, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> That is why I tell anyone who asks, "what should i buy?" I say a waterview HP summer week because I truly believe it offers a great value and is the best and cheapest way to get into the Marriott program and go almost anywhere in the Marriott system


I agree that HP is a value when using points or cash, but as an owner, once you get past the purchase price (which can vary greatly) the maintenance fees are around others, so depending on your purchase price and use (vs trading) it may or may not be the best value when it comes to purchase/ownership.


----------



## rsackett (Jan 22, 2017)

We love our week 26 there in a 3rd floor "B" unit with a view overlooking the pool and the marsh.  We love being able to have a great view of the fireworks, and ALWAYS being able to find a chair by the pool.  We love having Shelter Cove within walking distance. The staff has always been very friendly and helpful.  We almost always stay rather than trade.  I am sure it does not trade as well as ocean front HHI Marriott's, but we have traded for Hawaii twice.  I can assure you that for us we are very happy with Harbour Point and never would have paid the required upfront cost for one of the Ocean front Marriott's.  It works very well for us.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2017)

rsackett said:


> We love having Shelter Cove within walking distance.


What is the route you follow to walk to the restaurants and shops in Shelter Cove?  When we stayed there it seemed like a very long walk, following the road you use to drive down there.  Is there a better way?  If not, I question that it is really within what most people consider walking distance.


----------



## jme (Jan 22, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> What is the route you follow to walk to the restaurants and shops in Shelter Cove?  When we stayed there it seemed like a very long walk, following the road you use to drive down there.  Is there a better way?  If not, I question that it is really within what most people consider walking distance.



Not a bad walk, but it depends on each person's definition of "too far".
Definitely easier to drive which I advise for most people, unless they were in the mood to walk along the water on a nice cool evening, etc. We typically like to walk everywhere when we reasonably can, though.

See Googlemaps photo below.
My "quickest" path would be to walk through the parking lots toward where it says "Ela's Blue Water Cafe" (near water), then walk along the waterfront sidewalk. It's well lit at night with gas lampposts and in season has beautiful plants and flowers along the way. 
Bistro 17 & Scott's Fish Mkt are the last of the restaurants, located at the far end as shown.

(Minimize the box, TOP LEFT, to see the whole picture better.)
https://goo.gl/maps/5XJNwkPRRCt

Then later, ZOOM in an additional click or two to see the names of the restaurants, shops, etc.

When we were in Boston last month, we walked to dinner each night (Custom House to North End),
sometimes 2x this distance in Shelter Cove.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 22, 2017)

It's really a pleasant walk through the Marina.  We usually have a Mexican dinner at San Miguel but the other restaurants that are in the marina we personally haven't tried, we have so many other favorites on HHI. There is also an ice cream shop in the marina.

The best part about the marina is how easy it is to rent a kayak or other water craft. Last summer we went out kayaking early one morning and came across a few dolphins that swam within 5 feet of us seemingly to check us out for a few seconds.

We also love riding our bikes up to the Shelter Cove Shopping Center for lunch or ice cream. 

Again it's not the big 4 on the ocean but really a wonderful change of pace on HHI that now that we know about will be a regular part of our HHI experience for years to come.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 23, 2017)

jme said:


> Not a bad walk, but it depends on each person's definition of "too far".
> Definitely easier to drive which I advise for most people, unless they were in the mood to walk along the water on a nice cool evening, etc. We typically like to walk everywhere when we reasonably can, though.
> 
> See Googlemaps photo below.
> ...


Thanks, Marty.  We had not found the sidewalk along the water and thought we had to go back along the road where we drove down.  Now I understand the layout better.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2017)

To everyone thanks for posting this thread. Your posts have peak my interest in staying at this resort later in the fall of 2017.


----------



## jme (Jan 23, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Thanks, Marty.  We had not found the sidewalk along the water and thought we had to go back along the road where we drove down.  Now I understand the layout better.



These photos show the sidewalk along the water from the Harbour Point/Sunset Pointe area to Shelter Cove proper where the restaurants are located.
It's a beautiful walk day or night, and well lit after dark.









[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

[/URL] 

[/IMG]


----------



## DannyMc (Jan 23, 2017)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> In the reviews section there used to be pictures of each of the four floor plans for Harbour Point. I can't find them now. Does anyone have the pictures so I could see the difference. We have stayed many times at Sunset point but this year we are staying at Harbour point and just wanted to see the floor plans. We have stayed in a "C" unit.
> 
> Pam



I have posted the four floorplans (circa 2003) to the TUG Resort Review site.  There is also a resort map showing both the Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe buildings.  The right-most Harbour Point building with A, B, and D units is named Pelican.  The registration building with A and B units is named Heron.  The C-unit building is Osprey.

I tried to upload the files here, but kept getting an error.


----------



## DannyMc (Jan 23, 2017)

Here are the four floorplans (circa 2003).  There is also a resort map showing both the Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe buildings.  The right-most Harbour Point building with A, B, and D units is named Pelican.  The registration building with A and B units is named Heron.  The C-unit building is Osprey.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have seen this resort before and never knew it was Marriott. It is located behind a small shopping mall and very close to a restaurant.  I was under the impression that it was a private condominium complex.


----------



## TSPam (Jan 29, 2017)

DannyMc said:


> Here are the four floorplans (circa 2003).  There is also a resort map showing both the Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe buildings.  The right-most Harbour Point building with A, B, and D units is named Pelican.  The registration building with A and B units is named Heron.  The C-unit building is Osprey.
> 
> View attachment 3164 View attachment 3164 View attachment 3165



Excellent. This is exactly what I was looking for.
I asked for a B unit in the heron building -- on the west side to get some sun. We arrived tonight and were given 511 which is the top floor and has the extra, large balconies ( three of them) we haven't seen it in day light but I expect that our views will be spectacular. 
We are here for three weeks and are very happy.
The kitchen is pretty small in these units and the laundry shares the space but we will work with it.


----------



## rsackett (Jan 29, 2017)

TSPam, please post some pictures of/from the unit!

Thanks Ray


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 6, 2017)

Now I'm interested- any pictures?


----------



## jont (Sep 8, 2017)

https://gifyu.com/image/MSv2
https://gifyu.com/image/MSkX
https://gifyu.com/image/MShC

here are some pix from the type b unit upper floor of the pelican building


----------



## jme (Sep 8, 2017)

jont said:


> https://gifyu.com/image/MSv2
> https://gifyu.com/image/MSkX
> https://gifyu.com/image/MShC
> 
> here are some pix from the type b unit upper floor of the pelican building



Hmmmm, why does that view seem familiar?  

(What a fantastic vista of the inland waterway-----so peaceful!)


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you- can't wait to stay in May 2018!


----------



## MBRUNER (Mar 20, 2018)

I am in the middle of purchasing week 25 in the Pelican Building.. B floor Plan unit 421... looks like ne corner towards shelter cove? Does anyone know how many balconies this unit has? Looks like not the actual corner unit, but one back?


----------



## Shirtman (Mar 22, 2018)

We are presently across from 421 in 416. The layout appears to be mirrored. We are in a "D" unit from the listed pictures. 421 faces toward Shelter Cove. It is not the corner unit to the building. It is not one of the water front units. One unit back from the corner. We have a nice view from our single balcony. Our balcony has 4 chairs and a large table. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dean (Mar 22, 2018)

The osprey building is all C units and that's the only location for C units.  The Heron Building (checkin) has an A unit on each floor above the first and 2 B units on each side of that.  The Pelican Building has two A units in the middle and two B units on each corner with the small D units on the sides.  A & B has the gas fireplaces, C & D does not (assuming they didn't remove them recently).


----------



## DannyMc (Mar 29, 2018)

MBRUNER said:


> I am in the middle of purchasing week 25 in the Pelican Building.. B floor Plan unit 421... looks like ne corner towards shelter cove? Does anyone know how many balconies this unit has? Looks like not the actual corner unit, but one back?




421 is a "D" unit and only has one good-sized balcony with a dining table and four chairs.


----------



## MBRUNER (Mar 30, 2018)

DannyMc said:


> 421 is a "D" unit and only has one good-sized balcony with a dining table and four chairs.


Actually it's a B unit.. on the island and checked it out with the front desk earlier this week... thanks everyone!


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 31, 2018)

MBRUNER said:


> Actually it's a B unit.. on the island and checked it out with the front desk earlier this week... thanks everyone!


I was waiting for someone else to respond to this, but were you given accurate info?   I know you spoke to someone at the front desk but is it possible they were newly assigned to Harbour Point and made a mistake?   420 is definitely a B unit, but I am pretty sure 421 is a D unit.

According to all the original floor plans I have seen posted over the years all B units have 2 balconies and a fireplace.  In fact I believe the only B units are front corner units in the Heron and Pelican buildings.


----------



## MBRUNER (Apr 2, 2018)

yes.. and the deed paperwork also has B unit listed.


----------



## MBRUNER (Apr 2, 2018)

To be exact.. The inventory ID says HP*0421*25*B


----------



## Dean (Apr 2, 2018)

MBRUNER said:


> Actually it's a B unit.. on the island and checked it out with the front desk earlier this week... thanks everyone!


14, 15, 16 & 21, 22, 23 are all D units from the information I have.  ALL of the units on the sides of the horse shoe shaped building are D units.  Smaller, no fireplace but should trade the same.


----------



## RLS50 (Apr 2, 2018)

MBRUNER said:


> To be exact.. The inventory ID says HP*0421*25*B


I don't think that B refers to unit type.

We owned A and C units showed that showed this B in the Inventory ID.   We have never owned a D unit, but since A, B, and C units had B in the Inventory control ID, and your D unit does as well, it appears they all do.

Not implying that a D unit is bad, especially where this one is located.  Just trying to help you understand what you bought or own.


----------



## MBRUNER (Apr 2, 2018)

appreciate the feedback everyone!  Looks like there was some conflicting information that I got.  I'm going to still go ahead with the purchase, since it is basically given to me for Maintenance Fees.  They do not have ROFR so will be all good.  Love the location and by the looks of it can see the fireworks from the balcony.


----------

